# Decided to De Badge



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Following on from my last thread I decided to de badge the TT after michaelw90's view of possibly removing the TT badge to make it more balanced, it got me thinking so thought I would give it ago, what did I have to lose.. If I didn't like it, then simply place them back on... No brainer..

I took some before and after shots, should anyone else be in the same dilemma..

I borrowed the wife's hairdryer and dental floss, heated up the letters and then used the dental floss, came off easy enough and then wiped off the small amount of residue and finished off with some sealant for protection..









And those who like the spoiler down...





I am liking the De Badged look...


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

De-badged gets my vote. Looking clean...


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Not honestly sure about removal of the TT badge, but it certainly makes the rear nice and symmetrical!
8)

If you decide to remove the 4 rings can I have them? They would make a nice big keyring!  (kidding!)


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

TRTT said:


> De-badged gets my vote. Looking clean...


 :wink:



Mr R said:


> Not honestly sure about removal of the TT badge, but it certainly makes the rear nice and symmetrical!8) If you decide to remove the 4 rings can I have them? They would make a nice big keyring!  (kidding!)


You kill me...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Can't make my mind up on this one. So there can't be much to choose between either option.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

ZephyR2 said:


> Can't make my mind up on this one. So there can't be much to choose between either option.


The same situation I was in, so that's why I decided to give it ago, as we are only talking about two letters at the end of the day which can easily be put back on.. :wink:

If I am honest I like it with them on and with them off, just a bit of a change..


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

Think I prefer without the 'TT' on grounds of symmetry.
Out of interest Matthaus is that Ibis or Glacier and what made you choose that version of white.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Arbalest said:


> Think I prefer without the 'TT' on grounds of symmetry.
> Out of interest Matthaus is that Ibis or Glacier and what made you choose that version of white.


Cheers, I think it does also... :wink:

Ibis white,

it was stock and it was the one I was going to get a good deal on and I was quite happy with ibis.  
so no real choice, but certainly no drama...


----------



## michaelw90 (Sep 21, 2015)

YES! It looks so much better!


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

michaelw90 said:


> YES! It looks so much better!


Cheers bud, much appreciated and thanks for the heads up...


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

I debadged my TTS. I think it look cooler and also you get less hassle from boy racers (apologies to any boy racers reading this  )


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

You don't really need a badge on a TT saying it's a"TT" although model designation is slightly different.

Looks good,especially with the blackened rings.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Boy the arse of a MK3 is so much better than the MK2.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Dash said:


> Boy the arse of a MK3 is so much better than the MK2.


Not after its been spanked it's not :lol:


----------



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

My vote is for de-badged. I like what you've done with the dark rings - looks great against the white.

Mine will be Daytona Grey, so I doubt the effect would be so good.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

leopard said:


> You don't really need a badge on a TT saying it's a"TT" although model designation is slightly different.
> 
> Looks good,especially with the blackened rings.


Cheers Leopard.. :wink:



NoelTTS said:


> My vote is for de-badged. I like what you've done with the dark rings - looks great against the white.Mine will be Daytona Grey, so I doubt the effect would be so good.


Cheers, I am pleased with the way it has turned out..


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi I love what u did! Did u remove the sline badges from the side as well?


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

TRTT said:


> De-badged gets my vote. Looking clean...


+1


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

DOD00 said:


> Hi I love what u did! Did u remove the sline badges from the side as well?


Cheers, no I left them on.



patatus said:


> TRTT said:
> 
> 
> > De-badged gets my vote. Looking clean...
> ...


 :wink:


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

I took the badges off the back apart from the rings but is it my imagination or does it make the car look smaller? Weird :?


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

DOD00 said:


> I took the badges off the back apart from the rings but is it my imagination or does it make the car look smaller? Weird :?


If you haven't already, get some pics up... :wink:

Probably just your imagination...


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

There you go! 

View attachment 1


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

DOD00 said:


> There you go!
> 
> View attachment 1


Very nice, much prefer the de-badged look.. :wink:

Funny thing is, now you mentioned about the back looking smaller, some how, I seem to be thinking the same.. Just an allusion...


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Looks so much cleaner with the badges removed. I'm glad you left the 4 rings though. Did you re spray or plastidip them?


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

adamchelseafc said:


> Looks so much cleaner with the badges removed. I'm glad you left the 4 rings though. Did you re spray or plastidip them?


Cheers, I used Plasti dip.. :wink:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I've plastidipped too after you! But I kept all badges!! But my first idea was the same of yours!


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

ManuTT said:


> I've plastidipped too after you! But I kept all badges!! But my first idea was the same of yours!


Cool, get some pics up if you haven't already... :wink:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Ok I'll take some tomorrow morning!
I've bought the Foliatec, is the other number one! But has the glossy black..it's not very glossy but way different than the plastidip matt black.
I could have done the job better, but I was in a hurry..happy result anyway!

My choice has been very tough.. I don't like chrome badges.. The other TT was blue so a perfect combination with the badge but I kept only the rings anyway.
Now my TT is white and I don't like the chrome badges at all!! so I've decided to make them black until I decide to debage because I have too many of them adding mtm


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

bloody rain this morning, pardon me for the quality of the pictures but are 20 days that I can't wash the car because of the rain!
I've increased the exposure a bit..


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

ManuTT What is the significance of 'MTM' is that your initials?


----------



## Tom82 (Oct 19, 2015)

Arbalest said:


> ManuTT What is the significance of 'MTM' is that your initials?


It's a tuning company http://www.mtm-online.de/en/tuning/Audi


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

mtm is the top non-official tuning company for VW group. the official is RS but mtm is the best alternative to get the maximum power from the engine without risks..of course there are several steps to do that but the first is only a remap or an external module.
mtm works with Audi to help the development of the engine and electronics so it knows every parameter of the car and can produce a safely tuning map.
the price of that is not cheaper but they also offer a warranty on its tuning map and in case of a problem, it's removable without Audi's knowing..


----------



## tfsifreak (Nov 5, 2015)

Congrats - I am really edging to do the exact same. I wanted it done at the factory and the more I look at your pics, the more I am thinking this is the right thing to do.

Could you give more details of exactly how you've done it? I am afraid to leave a mark doing it.

Say apply direct heat to the badge with air dryer, then slide some dental floss underneath and go back and forth like a saw? How long did it take? What did you clean the left over glue (if any) with?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

ManuTT said:


> Ok I'll take some tomorrow morning!
> I've bought the Foliatec, is the other number one! But has the glossy black..it's not very glossy but way different than the plastidip matt black.
> I could have done the job better, but I was in a hurry..happy result anyway!
> 
> ...


Looking good ManuTT...


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

tfsifreak said:


> Congrats - I am really edging to do the exact same. I wanted it done at the factory and the more I look at your pics, the more I am thinking this is the right thing to do.
> 
> Could you give more details of exactly how you've done it? I am afraid to leave a mark doing it.
> 
> ...


You have pretty much said exactly what you have to do, to remove the badges, just cleaned any residue left with some bug / tar remover and then went over the area with a sealant, or you could use a polish of your choice followed by a wax for protection. It is a really quick and simple modification.. :wink:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

talking about plastidip, I've just did this...


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Looks very nice. I will be taking the badges and rings off mine too.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

ManuTT said:


> talking about plastidip, I've just did this...
> View attachment 1


You have done a good job there ManuTT, did you remove the that part of the trim to spray?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I thought to remove the entire piece but at the same time once removed, spray with paint would have been the better solution so I only cover around and used plastidip.
I don't understand why the front is black and the rear grey!!


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Rear rings are the only badges I left on the car. Smooth 8)


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Next step I'll go for only rear rings too..


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

ManuTT said:


> I thought to remove the entire piece but at the same time once removed, spray with paint would have been the better solution so I only cover around and used plastidip.
> I don't understand why the front is black and the rear grey!!


Cool, no I could never understand that either, looks a lot more uniform with the rear black as the front... :wink:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I giornali it will remain there! exhaust's heat and very dirty dust,mud,water etc coming from the wheels,,


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

I am thinking of doing this on the weekend... thoughts anyone?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

My vote, NO


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

TTimi said:


> I am thinking of doing this on the weekend... thoughts anyone?


I see you have modified my car for me... 

My vote also no, I prefer how my car looked before you removed the rings...


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Matthaus said:


> TTimi said:
> 
> 
> > I am thinking of doing this on the weekend... thoughts anyone?
> ...


Haha was at work and needed to do something so decided to paint your car! I love it debadged! Looks so clean and smooth :twisted:

Not to everyones taste.

Does anyone know if there is anyway to put them back on when it comes to selling the car? (without ruining the paint obviously)


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

TTimi said:


> Matthaus said:
> 
> 
> > TTimi said:
> ...


  I am glad my car was of some assistance for you in doing something at work... :lol:

If you like it, then do it... it's your car.. 8)

As for putting them back on, will depend on how careful you are at taking them off, I did the usual, a bit of heat, dental floss and patience. Heating them up with a hairdryer really helps..(Here come the hairdresser car jokes.. :roll: )
Not sure how long the removed badges would last in relation to their stickiness though, and no obviously you wouldn't want to stick them back on with superglue..


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Yep you're not wrong. It's not about what others like as it's your own car!

I wonder if there is some glue you can use that is like the factory stuff?


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

When I took mine off, it has like a special black double sided tape on the badges , its quite hard to explain, but its not like it's just stuck on with some glue... :?


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Google tells me that it is just 3M double sided tape, and looks quite easy to put back on if I really needed to.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

TTimi said:


> Google tells me that it is just 3M double sided tape, and looks quite easy to put back on if I really needed to.


Doh, that's the stuff, couldn't for the life of me remember what it was called... :roll:

I don't think it would be that hard to put them back on. If you are really OCD, before you take the badges off, take some measurements of where they are placed, to give you an idea of where to place them, should you wish to replace them..
But maybe that's just me.. :lol:

You bored at work again...


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Extremely bored compared to driving the car this morning and last night. 33 miles done so far and loving it!

Might get the rear badges taken off today lol.

The car is just so good looking, the lines are all perfect. The only thing I hate is the arch gap! ...which will soon be rectified.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

TTimi said:


> Extremely bored compared to driving the car this morning and last night. 33 miles done so far and loving it!
> 
> Might get the rear badges taken off today lol.
> 
> The car is just so good looking, the lines are all perfect. The only thing I hate is the arch gap! ...which will soon be rectified.


Not good then, you need a job that involves driving your TT all day then.. 

Make sure to get some pics up when you de badge it...

Seems a few have that issue... :roll:


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Didn't actually get time to do it today, but will get it done first thing tomorrow!

Hopefully get pics up soon!


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

TTimi said:


> Didn't actually get time to do it today, but will get it done first thing tomorrow!
> 
> Hopefully get pics up soon!


Cool, look forward to seeing them.. 8)


----------



## gixerste (Dec 13, 2010)

I totally debadged mine and like the way it looks nice smooth lines 8)


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

ALL DEBADGED AND IT LOOKS SEXY AS HELL IN MY OPINION! Taken the side S line badges off, and then the front and rear badges too.

Can't wait for spacers and lowering springs


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

I am glad you are happy with it, surely it didn't take 3 people to do it... :lol:


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Matthaus said:


> I am glad you are happy with it, surely it didn't take 3 people to do it... :lol:


Car looks so clean, and with the shortened plates it will look even cleaner!

Also spoke to insurance and they told me they wouldn't charge extra for me to lower and spacer my car!

It took 3 guys cos I told them to hurry up. Was on my lunch break lol. To be fair it was just one guy, the other two were quesioning why I was doing it. Afterwards all three of them said it looked better haha.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

TTimi said:


> Matthaus said:
> 
> 
> > I am glad you are happy with it, surely it didn't take 3 people to do it... :lol:
> ...


Cool, good news in relation to you lowering and putting spacers on, at least the insurance company will know, just in case..
A bit like workman then, 3 standing around one shovel..


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi, I have searched everywhere to find if the front TTS badge is easy to remove? Will it just pull off please?


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

ttsser said:


> Hi, I have searched everywhere to find if the front TTS badge is easy to remove? Will it just pull off please?


Not a TTS badge, but reference to removing off the Quattro badge from the front grill, maybe the same process regarding the clips at the back. Unfortunately I don't have a TTS, but thought this may help a bit.. :?

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=86046


----------



## Jester7677 (Apr 26, 2017)

ttsser said:


> Hi, I have searched everywhere to find if the front TTS badge is easy to remove? Will it just pull off please?


I am in desperate need of this info too! That badge is right where I need to put a laser jammer...


----------

